# Jigger Creek Falls



## natureman (May 4, 2016)

Jigger Creek is located in the Cohutta WMA.  Video coming soon. 



P1080128 by Natureman29, on Flickr


----------



## whitetailfreak (May 4, 2016)

Beautiful pic.


----------



## BERN (May 4, 2016)

Very Nice!


----------



## wvdawg (May 4, 2016)

Awesome capture!


----------



## natureman (May 4, 2016)

Thank you all very much.


----------



## natureman (May 4, 2016)

And as promised here is the video. This is an area near where at age sixteen I attended “Operation Upstream” a four week wilderness survival training course in 1968.  For best quality viewing select the HD button and 1080p. 



 <p>  .</p>


----------



## carver (May 6, 2016)

Wow,love it Mark


----------

